# download sketchup for free hurryup!!!



## yassine-maroc (5 يونيو 2006)

salamo alikom 

Google SketchUp (free) is an easy-to-learn 3D modeling program whose few simple tools enable you to create 3D models of houses, sheds, decks, home additions, woodworking projects – even space ships. You can add details, textures and glass to your models, design with dimensional accuracy, and place your finished models in Google Earth, share them with others by posting them to the 3D Warehouse, or print hard copies. Google SketchUp (free) is a great way to discover if 3D modeling is right for you.

Google SketchUp is free for personal use. No registration is required. Download it now to start modeling.


download from here:http://sketchup.google.com/product_suf.html


----------



## شعاع الشمس (8 يونيو 2006)

تم تحميل البرنامج وسيتم تجريبه لاحقا
ألف شكر لك أخي على هذا البرنامج الذي أعتقد أنه رائع جدا، ولو أنني كنت أتمنى أن تنقل الرابط إإلى قسم صيد المواقع أو البرامج الهندسية لكي يطلع عليه الجميع
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نادية (23 فبراير 2007)

شكرا كثير على البرنامج 
وجربته بس يا ريت تحكيلى كيف ممكن اخذ صورة بعد ما اخلص ...


----------



## أ.حمزة (2 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hamidas (7 مارس 2014)

عمل مفيد اعانكم الله


----------

